# Malaysia, Some photos every few days‎



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia*











```
Population ( 2005 Est.) : 25,274,133
```
source : Internet Usage in Asia

The Federation of Malaysia or simply Malaysia, is a country in Southeast Asia. It consists of two geographical regions divided by the South China Sea:

*West Malaysia* or Peninsular Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula shares a land border on the north with Thailand and is connected by the Johor Causeway and the Tuas Second Link on the south with Singapore.

*East Malaysia*, consisting of the federal territory of *Labuan* and the states of *Sabah* and *Sarawak*, occupies the northern part of the island of Borneo, bordering Indonesia and the Sultanate of Brunei.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Mount Kinabalu *
Sabah










Mount Kinabalu (Malay: Gunung Kinabalu) is a prominent mountain in Southeast Asia. It is located in Kinabalu National Park (a World Heritage Site) in the east Malaysian state of Sabah, which is on the island of Borneo in the tropics. It is the tallest mountain in Malaysia.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cameron Highlands*
Pahang










Cameron Highlands is a highland region located about 121 km east of Ipoh and about 214 km north of Kuala Lumpur, in Pahang, Malaysia. At 5,000 ft (1,500 m) above sea level it is the highest area on the mainland, enjoys a cool climate, with temperatures no higher than 25 °C and rarely falls below 12°C year-round. 



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Pinnacles*
Sarawak










Location: Gunung Mulu National Park, Sarawak, Malaysian Borneo
*UNESCO World Heritage Site*
Gunung Mulu National Park in *Miri, Sarawak, Malaysian Borneo*, is a UNESCO World Heritage Sitethat encompasses incredible caves and karst formations in a mountainous equatorial rainforest setting. The park is famous for its caves and the expeditions that have been mounted to explore them and their surrounding rainforest, most notably the Royal Geographic Expedition of 1977 - 1978, which saw over 100 scientists in the field for 15 months.




























*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gunung Mat Cincang*
Kedah










Gunung Mat Cincang is a spectacular mountain range near Datai Bay, on the northwestern part of Pulau Langkawi. At slightly over 700 meters, it is the second tallest peak in Pulau Langkawi after the 850-meter Gunung Raya. The cable car up Gunung Mat Cincang is one of Langkawi's latest tourist attractions. Each of the 35 gondolas can carry six persons. There are three stations all together, one at Oriental Village, while another two on Gunung Mat Cincang. The cable cars travel a distance of over 2 kilometers up a vertical height of 680 meters.

On June 1, 2007, Langkawi Island has been given a World Geopark status by UNESCO.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Westin Resort & Spa*
Langkawi island, Kedah










Retreat to a paradise. Retreat to The Westin Langkawi Resort & Spa, surrounded by the idyllic natural setting of the magical Langkawi Island. Situated on 500 meters of private beachfront, our resort offers a retreat from the rigors of travel, yet is only one kilometre from the main harbour of Langkawi, three kilometres from Kuah duty-free shopping centres, and 20 minutes from the Langkawi International Airport. Leave behind the hectic city life and enter a sense-awakening oasis that refreshes and de-stresses the mind and body. The aromatic scent of White Tea candles, a touch of nature in the decorated botanicals, refreshing drinks, and the invigorating cold towel service will fill your visit with unforgettable memories long after you leave.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pangkor Laut Island*
Perak










Pangkor Laut is a privately owned island located three miles off the West Coast of Malaysia along the Straits of Malacca. This piece of paradise has been 2 million years in the making, and here you will find one of the world’s premier resorts nestling in the shade of forest giants as old as the land.

Of the island's 300 acres, only a fraction has been developed to house the Resort and its eight Estates. Wooden buildings blend seamlessly into the forest as if nature had been the architect dictating how walls curve around foliage, and roofs open up to allow trees to continue on their journey to the sky.

Nature is respected here, almost revered, and it rewards visitors in ways that simply need to be experienced.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Endau Rompin National Park *
Johor










Endau Rompin National Park (2.438915°N 103.272858°E) is a protected tropical rainforest in Malaysia. It is an area south of the state of Pahang and to the northeast of Johor covering an approximate area of 870 km², effectively making it is the second largest national park in Peninsular Malaysia after Taman Negara.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Genting highlands*
Pahang










Genting Highlands (About 1850m above sea level 3°25′22.31″N 101°47′36.22″E) is a mountain peak within the Titiwangsa Mountains on the border between the states of Pahang and Selangor of Malaysia and is home to a famous mountain resort by the same name which can be reached by car from Kuala Lumpur in one hour. It is also accessible by the world's fastest and South East Asia's longest cable car called Genting Skyway (3.38km). In 2006, the resort had 18.4 million visitors. 










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Genting Highlands from Kuala Lumpur










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur (KL)
Capital City of Malaysia










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Kinabalu*
Sabah










Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea. The Tunku Abdul Rahman National Park lies on one side and Mount Kinabalu, which gave the city its name, is nearby. 










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang Island*
Penang 










Penang is a state in Malaysia, located on the northwest coast of Peninsular Malaysia by the Strait of Malacca. Penang is the second smallest state in Malaysia after Perlis, and the eighth most populous. A resident of Penang is colloquially known as a Penangite.
by Venycal of Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuah*
Kedah










Kuah is a town and district capital of Langkawi, Kedah, Malaysia. It is the landing point for ferries from mainland Peninsular Malaysia. The giant monument of an eagle which is the symbol of Langkawi is in Kuah.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sepang International Circuit*
Selangor










The Sepang International Circuit (SIC) is the venue used for the Formula One Malaysian Grand Prix, A1 Grand Prix as well as the Malaysian Motorcycle Grand Prix. It is also used as a venue for many other major motorsport events.

The circuit was designed by German designer Hermann Tilke, who would subsequently design the new facilities in Shanghai, Bahrain and Turkey.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

By M Radzi of Airliners.net


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sipadan Island*
Sabah










Sipadan is the only oceanic island in Malaysia, rising 600 metres (2,000 ft) from the seabed. It is located in the Celebes Sea east of the major town of Tawau and off the coast of East Malaysia on the Island of Borneo. It was formed by living corals growing on top of an extinct volcanic cone that took thousands of years to develop. Sipadan is located at the heart of the Indo-Pacific basin, the centre of one of the richest marine habitats in the world. More than 3,000 species of fish and hundreds of coral species have been classified in this ecosystem.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Nexus Resort Karambunai*
Sabah










It is therapeutic to be in Nexus Resort Karambunai. The unique land formation of a white sandy beach meeting abruptly a million years old rainforest, serene natural tropical lagoons and rivers, the blossoming flora and fauna, and the stunning natural scenery make the resort a rare world of its own.










Nexus Resort Karambunai is set within 3,335 acres of unique and unspoiled beauty. It is the perfect getaway retreat for the discerning traveller, be it for vacations or business purposes. The resort is located 30 km North East of Kota Kinabalu, the capital of Sabah, the Eastern State of Malaysia, in the magnificent and majestic island of Borneo.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Proton City*
Perak










Proton City is home to Malaysia's national car manufacturer's 2nd plant. PROTON Tanjong Malim is currently running at a production capacity of 75,000 cars a year and 1,500 staff. However, Proton City is more than an automotive city. This integrated self-sustaining township covering 4,000 acres, comprise of residential, commercial, industrial, and recreational parcels and its nestled at the foot of Banjaran Titiwangsa, Malaysia's main

In 2003, Tanjung Malim become famous again due to the Proton City project located there.

Tanjong Malim of Perak is set to be the gem for property investors in the near future. A mere 90km on the outskirts of KL along the North-South Highway, it is home to the illustrious PROTON CITY.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Putrajaya*
Federal Territory










Putrajaya is a planned city, located south of Kuala Lumpur, that serves as the federal administrative centre of Malaysia. The seat of government was shifted in 1999 from Kuala Lumpur due to the overcrowding and congestion there. Nevertheless, Kuala Lumpur remains as Malaysia's national capital and also as the commercial and financial centre. Putrajaya was the brainchild of a former Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad who was in power then. In 2001, Putrajaya was made a Federal Territory, increasing the number of federal territories to three. Kuala Lumpur and Labuan are the other two.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Istana Melawati*
Putrajaya










Istana Melawati is the second national palace of Malaysia's Yang di-Pertuan Agong (King) in Putrajaya after the Istana Negara, Kuala Lumpur. It serves as a royal retreat for the Yang di-Pertuan Agong.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kenyir Lake*
Terengganu










Tasik Kenyir or Kenyir Lake is an artificial lake located in the state of Terengganu in northeast Malaysia created in 1985 by the damming of the Kenyir River to create the Sultan Mahmud Power Station.



















*Flickr*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Beautiful country


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus pics nazrey thaks malasia is awesome


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations, nazrey!
Excellent presentation of beautiful country.
Excellent photos.
:applause::applause:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

:applause: thank you for sharing nazrey terima kasih


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Four Seasons Resort Langkawi*
Kedah










Welcome to Four Seasons Resort Langkawi, Malaysia. An archipelago of 99 islands in the Andaman Sea, Langkawi is a tropical paradise of lush foliage and dramatic cliffs. Set on Tanjung Rhu, one of the island's best beaches, Four Seasons combines indigenous architecture with gracious service in a resort experience unmatched in Malaysia.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Timah Tasoh Lake *
Perlis










Perlis is the northern-most state in the West Coast of Peninsular Malaysia. It is also Malaysia's smallest state.
Perlis Landscape from Wang Kelian, Perlis, Malaysia 










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tioman Island*
Pahang










Tioman Island (locally known as Gunung Daik Bercabang Tiga) is a small island located 32 km off the east coast of Peninsular Malaysia in the state of Pahang, and is some 39 km long and 12 km wide. It has eight main villages, the largest and most populous being Kampung Tekek in the north. The densely forested island is sparsely inhabited, and is surrounded by numerous coral reefs, making it a popular scuba diving spot. There are also a lot of resorts and chalets around the island.

Its beaches were depicted in the 1958 movie, *South Pacific* as Bali Hai. In the 1970s, TIME Magazine selected Tioman as one of the world's most beautiful islands.

The island is served by ferries from the Malaysian mainland, and a propeller plane service by Berjaya Air from the Seletar Airport in Singapore and Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Padas River*
Sabah



















Padas River is situated in the interior of southwestern part of Kota Kinabalu that is only accessible by train (used since the late 19th century in Borneo). 

The adrenaline rush excursion covers a distance of 9km of this rather muddy 200 km river that holds 7 exciting and tough rapids!

These rapids carries amusing names such as Merry-Go-Round Rapid, Break Point Rapid, Scooby Doo Rapid, Cobra Rapid, Curve Rapid, Lambada Rapid and Head Hunter Rapid. Each rapid will give you the feel of the motion as what the name means.

*Padas River - RIVERBUG The White Water Rafting Specialist Borneo*
Padas River is situated in the interior of southwestern part of Kota Kinabalu that is only accessible by train. This river offers a more heart-pounding experience, one recommended for the more adventurous rafter.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Flickr*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful scenery


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Labuan*
Federal Teritory










Labuan or Labuan Island is the main island of the Malaysian Federal Territory of Labuan. Labuan is best known as an offshore banking centre and a tourist destination for nearby Bruneians and scuba divers. The name Labuan derives from the Malay word labuhan meaning anchorage.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langkawi Cable Car*
Kedah










The Cable Car system is the latest tourist attraction for Langkawi and is located at the Oriental Village, a theme shopping centre housed in 30’s individually designed buildings showcasing Malaysian and Oriental architecture.

The attraction located on the southwestern coast of the main island of Langkawi, is just a 30 minutes drive from Kuah town and 15 minutes drive from Langkawi International Airport.

The over-ruling height of Gunung Machincang (708m), its commanding views over Langkawi, the western sea-coast, and the dramatic views over the funnel with its staggered rock blocks will make the visitors wonder in amazement and bring the visitors so close to nature that they can practically touch it!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Express Rail Link (ERL)*
Take the Fastest Train with ERL (The 1st in South East Asia)










The Express Rail Link is a standard gauge and electrified airport rail link in Malaysia that connects the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) with the Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) transportation hub, 57 kilometres apart. The line is utilised by two different train services operated by Express Rail Link Sendirian Berhad:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Tip of Borneo*
Kudat, Sabah










At the Tip of Borneo, Simpang Mengayau of Kudat, you can see the breath-taking view of wide and open coastline. It is considered one of the most beautiful spots in Sabah, and all the work is done by the nature.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langkawi Curved Suspended Pedestrian Bridge*
Langkawi island, Kedah










Langkawi sky-bridge is suspended at 700 metres above sea level. This unique curved pedestrian bridge spans 125 metres across a spectacular chasm. The view from the bridge is simply breathtaking. You'd be able to view the Andaman Sea.The 1.8m-wide bridge had two 3.6m-wide triangular platforms that provided a spectacular viewing-cum-resting area for visitors.



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia's Tallest Free Standing Flagpole*
KUALA LUMPUR




























The Malaysian National Flag Pole is a 95-meter, marks that spot with a flat, round black marble plaque. It is located at the southern end of the Dataran Merdeka Square.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*National Flower of Malaysia - Hibiscus (Bunga Raya)*





































*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jeram Perahu*
Pahang










Jeram Perahu, Ulu Tembeling, Jerantut, Pahang




























*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Besar Island / Pulau Besar*
Malacca










Located approximately three nautical miles off Pengkalan Pernu in Umbai, 10 km south of Malacca town, is Pulau Besar. Covering an area of 133 hectares, it is the largest of eight islands off the coast of Malacca. Believed to be the location of Malaysia's earliest civilisation, it abounds with legends of mermaids and princesses, as well as sacred graves and shrines.

Its unspoilt beauty makes it a tranquil haven for those in search of fresh air and white sandy beaches. There is an international class hotel and several beach chalets, an 18-hole international golf course, a yacht club and a host of water sport facilities for fishing, parasailing, windsurfing, water-skiing and Snorkeling.



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cuping*
Perlis










Perlis is the northern-most state in the West Coast of Peninsular Malaysia. It is also Malaysia's smallest state.

Sugarcane Estate, Cuping, Perlis



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysian Women Scarfs*
At the colourful market, Kota Bahru, Kelantan










Some Malaysian women wear colourful scarfs. These Malay TUDONGS come in glorious colours and complement the already photogenic,oval faces of the wearers.

Tudong is a Malay word which is commonly translated/referred to as a veil or headscarf in English. They are worn in accordance to Islam's hijab. Usually, the tudong covers the hair while leaving the face exposed. It is part of the standard dress code for office work, school uniforms and formal occasions.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sri Menanti Palace*










Sri Menanti Palace was used as the royal residence until 1932. The central tower which was used as a treasury and royal archives, can only be reached by latter from the Sultan's private rooms, and is not open to the public. At the apex of the structure is a projection type known as "open scissors" 



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kenangan Palace*
Perak










Istana Kenangan was built around the same time as Istana Iskandariah. After the calamity of the Big Flood of 1926, when the original palace, Istana Sri Sayong, was almost swept away, a decision was made to built a new palace that is on higher ground. Istana Kenangan was built as a temporary mausoleum for the late Duli Yang Maha Mulia Sultan Iskandar Shah (Marhum Kadasallah), while awaiting the completion of Istana Iskandariah nearby.




























NOTE: Kenangan - Memory
*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Istana Jahar*
Kelantan










Built in 1887, Istana Jahar was a gift from Sultan Mahmud II to his grandson, Long Kundur. Today, this palace is known as the Museum of Royal Traditions and Customs.

An epitome of the uncompromising standards of Kelantanese wood craftmanship, this beautiful palace is adorned with intricately carved wooden panels. A tour of this museum will reveal the grandeur of the Kelantanese traditional ceremonies and customs. Inside, visitors can find an extensive collection of Kelantan's historical documentation, rare artefacts, photographs and exhibits which portray the state's rich cultural heritage.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tabur Hill*
Bukit Tabur at Klang Gates, Kuala Lumpur










Bukit Tabur at Ulu Klang, next to the Klang Gates catchment area in Kuala Lumpur is of the most surprisingly fabulous walk in Kuala Lumpur. The line of limestone and quartz ridge consists of nine ridges and is supposedly the longest quartz ridge in Malaysia. It is not high- the highest point is only 448 meters- but it affords a panoramic view of the dam of the catchment area and the skyline of Kuala Lumpur city. The ridges can be seen from many places in the northeast corner outside of KL city. I was told that it is one of the choicest places to watch fireworks over KL.





































View from Bukit Tabur 










*Flickr*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*world heritage - Mount Kinabalu Park*
SABAH










http://www.mount-kinabalu-borneo.com/

*ABOUT MOUNT KINABALU*
Mount Kinabalu towers 4095 meters (13,435 feet) above sea level. It is the highest mountain between the mighty snow-capped Himalayas and Wilhelmina (4509 meters / 14,793 feet) in Irian Jaya. It is also one of the most accessible and spectacular mountains in the world. Because of the earth movement, in is still growing with the rate of 5 mm (1/4 inches) a year.

Ever changing, it is the mountain of tropical rainforest, colorful blossoms and golden sunset, but also dark and violent storms. At times, a ghostly mist shrouds the mountain and it is easy to believe the local Kadazandusun's claim that it is the homeland of their spirit world.

In 1964 Kinabalu Park was established to protect Mount Kinabalu and its plant and animal life. Its 754 square kilometer (291 square mile) terrain stretches upward from lowland rain forest to montane forest, cloud forest and sub alpine meadow, before finally reaching a crown of bare granite. Only at Mount Kinabalu can you eat breakfast in a lowland rainforest, lunch in a cloud forest, and enjoy dinner in a subalpine meadow!

The trail to the highest peak winds along the southern side of the mountain. It is an 8.5 kilometer (5.25 mile) trek to the top. For most people, from a 9 month-old baby (carried by father) to an 83 years-old New Zealander, the journey takes two days. 

The Kinabalu Park Headquarters is located 90 kilometers (56 miles) from Kota Kinabalu, Sabah's capital city. More than one million visitors have enjoyed the park since it opened. In the year 2000, UNESCO have declared Mount Kinabalu as *The World Heritage Site*.


by [email protected]


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sabah*
Island of Borneo



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Borneo Sepilok Orang Utan Rehabilitation Centre*
Sabah










At the Borneo Sepilok orang utan rehibilitation center. The folks save injured or captured orangutans, care for them, then release them into the wild behind the center. 




























*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Kubu Dam*
Selangor










Kuala Kubu Dam



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Perlis*
Perlis










Perlis is the northern-most state in the West Coast of Peninsular Malaysia. It is also Malaysia's smallest state.

Kuala Perlis, Perlis










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Padi Field*
Kedah










Location: Pendang, Kedah,










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Merchang Beach*
Terengganu










Merchang, Marang, Terengganu, Malaysia










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang Bridge*
Penang










The Penang Bridge (Jambatan Pulau Pinang in Malay) is a dual-carriageway toll bridge that connects Gelugor on the island of Penang and Seberang Prai on the mainland of Malaysia on the Malay Peninsula. The bridge is also linked to the North-South Expressway in Prai and Jelutong Expressway in Penang. It was officially opened to traffic on September 14, 1985. The total length of the bridge is 13.5 km (8.4 miles), making it among the longest bridges in the world, the longest bridge in the country as well as a national landmark.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bako National Park*
Sarawak










Bako National Park, established in 1957, is the oldest national park in Sarawak, eastern Malaysia, on the island of Borneo. It covers an area of 27.27 square kilometres at the tip of the Muara Tebas peninsula at the mouth of the Bako and Kuching Rivers. It is some 37 kilometers by road from Kuching.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bako National Park
Sarawak










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bako National Park
Sarawak










*Flickr*


----------



## bajwa.manu (Feb 21, 2009)

Malaysia is beautiful.......and Thanx Nazrey...for presenting it so well....!!!!!:applause::wave:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

WELCOME!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pavilion Kuala Lumpur*
Kuala Lumpur










The Pavilion Kuala Lumpur is a shopping mall in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. It was successfully opened on 20 September 2007.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sutera Harbour*
Sabah










Sutera Harbour Golf & Country Club near the city centre was built wholly on reclaimed land. It features a golf and country club, a marina, and two hotels.
by chiyuanchin



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sipadan Island*
Sabah










The only oceanic island in Malaysia which rises 600 meters from the seabed, Sipadan Island is a world wonder in its own right. It is formed by living corals engulfing an extinct volcano cone which took centuries to develop. Located at the centre of the Indo-Pacific basin, Sipadan Island has one of the world’s richest marine biodiversity in its ecosystem.
by billgordon



















*Flickr*


----------



## tckang (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow this is brilliant! Thank you for taking the time to present Malaysia so beautifully. I think more people will want to come visit Malaysia as a result of this!

--
Tailor made holiday with Malaysia Paradise


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sipadan Island*
Sabah










by izwasd700














































by pats0n










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sipadan Island*
Sabah










by Tony










by nik_ita










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sipadan Island*
Sabah










Sipadan Island and reef
by Peter & Jackie Main










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Mabul & Sipadan Island*
Sabah










by by nik_ita




























*Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Malaysian places @nazrey


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tanjung Rhu Beach*
Langkawi island, Kedah










by mamaled










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kilim Geoforest Park*
Langkawi island, Kedah










by Aaronwork










*Flickr*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing places!! Regards.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Istana Darul Ehsan*
Putrajaya










Istana Darul Ehsan is the weekend palace of the Sultan of Selangor, Sultan Sharafuddin Idris Shah. It is located in Precinct 8 of Putrajaya. Construction began when Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Shah, the then Sultan of Selangor, reigned at the 11th Yang Di-Pertuan Agung, the king of Malaysia, in 1999.

The Tudor-style Istana Darul Ehsan is grey in colour, with dark blue roofing. The grand entrance door leads to a semi-circular lobby.
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Istana Darul Ehsan with Seri Wawasan Bridge in the background
From Asian Explorers


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pedu Lake*
Kedah










Mutiara Pedu Lake Resort stands majestically on two islands in the 75-sq km man-made lake, surrounded by one of the world's oldest tropical rainforests. A 20-metre bridge links the north and south islands. 

This is a truly prime eco-tourist destination. It is a wildlife sanctuary and an idyllic retreat into nature. 

YOU must love the wilderness to really enjoy Pedu.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pangkor Laut*
Perak










One Island, one resort










*Flickr*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bukit Tinggi Colmar Tropicale*
Pahang










From panaramio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Perhentian Island*
Terengganu










by onyfantastico



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tioman Island*
Pahang










by romka










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Karambunai - Seaside Villa*
Sabah



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Waterfall in Kuantan,*
Pahang










by yipsiang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pantai Teluk Mak Nik*
Kemaman, Terengganu










Teluk Mak Nik beach, Kemaman, Terengganu










*Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice places in the last photos :cheers: that island in this photo its private?


KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very diverse country


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Perhentian Island*
Terengganu










by A.D photographique




























*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Perlis*










Perlis is the northern-most state in the West Coast of Peninsular Malaysia. It is also Malaysia's smallest state.
From flickr



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Telaga Harbour*
Langkawi Island, Kedah










Light house @ Telaga Harbour Marina, Langkawi, Kedah
From flickr










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kinabalu Mountain*
Sabah



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cherating*
Pahang










Cherating is a famous beach town in Pahang, Malaysia. Cherating, located about 47 km north of Kuantan, is famed as the location of *Asia’s first Club Mediterranee ("Club Med")*. Located in the Club Med village is also one of the best lagoons in the area
From flickr



















*Flickr*


----------



## buildship (Jul 4, 2009)

theres too little photo about pg...i found it is a beautiful place from other threads


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kota Bharu's Central Market *
Kelantan



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Mataking Island*
Tawau, Sabah










by CUL8ER2009 










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Putrajaya*
Federal Territory










From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tuaran*
Sabah










Tuaran is a town as well as a district located in West Coast Division, in the northwest of Sabah, East Malaysia on the island of Borneo.
by ~anas~










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gunung Jerai*
Kedah










Gunung Jerai seen from Sungai Petani
Gunung Jerai is a mountain in Kedah. It can be seen from Sungai Petani from a high point. 










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Golf Club*
Sarawak










From flickr










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hard Rock Hotel Penang *
Penang 










Hard Rock Hotel Penang is a luxury resort in Penang situated along the famous beaches of Batu Ferringhi.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Taiping Lake*
Perak










Taiping Lake










*Flickr*


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Taman Rimba Ampang (Bukit Belacan)


----------



## arepull87 (Aug 24, 2009)

this is very nice thread..thank nazrey shared with us very beautiful photo...


----------



## desozapeaterr (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone..

Well this is best thread I have ever seen. Lots of good pictures and also people can know the beauty of Malaysia through this pictures. Thank for sharing with us.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

....Seremban, State capital of Negeri Sembilan

(sorry for the pix quality)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

WELCOME TO MALAYSIA EVERYONE! :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*BUNGA RAYA ISLAND RESORT & SPA*
Sabah










Situated behind of Gaya Island which is part of Tunku Abdul Rahman Park Sabah. 30-45 minutes from the bustling city of Kota KInabalu


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Wow, looks like he is walking on water!!! :lol:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Westin Resort & Spa, Langkawi*
Kedah










Photos from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pangkor Laut Resort*
Perak










Photos from flickr




























*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Berjaya Langkawi Resort*
Location: Pantai Kok, Langkawi island, Kedah










The Berjaya Langkawi Resort presents guests the opportunity to savour a mythical experience of the island of Langkawi, famed for its beauty and splendour. Langkawi, made up of approximately 100 islands, is the perfect getaway for those who seek tranquillity and the beauties of nature. Along with the promise of a rejuvenating vacation, Langkawi is also a hub for duty-free goods that provides great shopping adventures.

The spectacular Berjaya Langkawi Resort is nestled within Burau Bay on the northern part of the island, just a mere 15-minute’s drive away from the airport. Here, traditional chalets and suites inspired by Malaysian culture sprawl themselves over 70 acres of landscaped land, with the backdrop of a 5-million year old rainforest and a warm beach in the front. Each one of the 502 rooms and suites are elegantly-designed and furnished with modern amenities and facilities.

Meanwhile, you can enjoy a tantalising array of local and international cuisine in the many cafes and restaurants of the resort. Berjaya Langkawi also provides endless fun through exciting indoor and outdoor activities as well as water sports. Another big attraction of Berjaya Langkawi Resort is its open-air tropical spa, making it a private haven and invigorating experience for weary guests. 

At the Berjaya Langkawi Resort, expect to be pampered in sheer comfort and luxury!

by maxkamal.










*Flickr*


----------



## Ceass (Jan 10, 2008)

Nazrey, all these are superb!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Morning in Tambunan valley*
Sabah










Misty morning in Tambunan valley


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^

the above really spectacular...!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Perhentian Island*
Terengganu



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cameron Highlands*
Pahang










Cameron Highlands is a highland region located about 121 km east of Ipoh and about 214 km north of Kuala Lumpur, in Pahang, Malaysia. At 5,000 ft (1,500 m) above sea level it is the highest area on the mainland, enjoys a cool climate, with temperatures no higher than 25 °C and rarely falls below 12°C year-round. 
by Wilpie



















*Flickr*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kapalai Island*
SABAH
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46654485



















by Gabrielle Chan


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mabul Island*
SABAH

http://malaysia.holtzman.ca/2008/08/mabul.html


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*S E M P O R N A and Its Surrounding Islands*
SABAH

http://www.sabahtravelguide.com/travelogue/details.asp?articleid=90
Semporna’s islands are valuable for the sheer magnitude of marine biodiversity they support. Islands located in the Sulabayan area were identified in the National Eco-Tourism Plan as a potential marine eco-tourism site thus prompting the Semporna Islands Project. Conducted by the Ministry of Tourism, Environment, Science and Technology it is in collaboration with Sabah Parks, WWF Malaysia, UK’s Marine Conservation Society and Belgium’s Nature Link. It is designed to help foster understanding of the importance of marine conservation on the islands and is carried through displays, exhibitions and workshop among schoolteachers, local community and relevant officials. 

Plans are also underway to gazette eight islands, Bohey Dulang, Bodgaya, Tetagan, Sebangkat, Selakan, Maiga, Sibuan and Mantabuan, to be known as Semporna Islands Park. Well-developed and extensive coral reefs are present surrounding the islands and these supports a high diversity of fishes, soft corals, sponges, anemones, echinoderms, mollusks and other species. Diversity is greater than that of Pulau Sipadan and is reported to be *comparable to that of Australia’s Great Barrier Reef*. 


http://www.scuba-junkie.com/diving/










Some of the islands are uninhabited, while others have long been occupied by fishing villages and small farms. The banned practice of blast fishing have removed the larger more conspicuous fish and caused damage to coral around these islands. 

The 350 square km area will be managed by Sabah Parks where communities would be allowed to remain provided they conduct sustainable fishing. Such move has been met with some resistance from local inhabitants who want to maintain rights to their traditional fishing ground. 

The first sight of Pulau Bohey Dulang and Pulau Bodgaya took my breath away. The sheer cliffs and lush tropical jungle of Bohey Dulang, Bodgaya (often called by its abbreviation Gaya), and the Tetangan islands make for a striking contrast to the uninspiring flat and coconut-covered islands and islets around them. These imposing figures are part of the rim of an ancient volcanic crater, now inundated and encircled by coral reefs. The cliff-fringed Bodgaya and Bohey Dulang are majestic with their peaks shooting vertically up from the sea, some reaching a towering 300 metre. 

Together with travelling companion Otto, our first stop in exploring the Semporna Islands was Bohey Dulang. The island is home to the now dilapidated Japanese-owned pearl farm, which virtually closed off the island to visitors until 1992 when the company suddenly closed shop. The Kaya Pearl Co., is now home to a Sabah Park research/visitors centre as well as an army and security outpost. There is little to see here except for the Sabah Park’s office, which serves as an exhibit room, store room and meeting room. For the more adventurous traveller, there’s a three-hour climb to Bohey Dulang’s highest peak for a breathtaking view of the surrounding islands. 

Separated from Bohey Dulang by just a few metres at one end, Bodgaya features a more hospitable terrain for a community of Bajau Laut. It’s thickly covered jungle slope made it the ideal obstacle course for the world famous Sabah Eco- Challenge Race in 2000. 

20 minutes boat ride away is Pulau Sibuan, home to two families of Bajau Laut and an army base. With the current tight security imposed on traveling around Semporna’s water, make sure the person organising the trip has made a formal request to the relevant authority before you set off. We stopped by Sibuan for a security check with the resident army personnel. Once the formalities were over, we became their guests and spent an interesting afternoon sharing lunch and stories. The local Bajau Laut inhabitants generously supplied coconuts.

by NKiob
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1328996?with_photo_id=8484094


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow malasya so diverse and beautiful.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

SABAH NATURE WONDERS

http://www.mantananiparadise.com.my/









http://www.sabahtourism.com/sabah-malaysian-borneo/en/destination/153-dinawan-island/









http://www.sabahtourism.com/sabah-malaysian-borneo/en/destination/76/




























*More!!!*:banana:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46654485


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tanjung Purun Paddy Field*
Sarawak










Located at Lundu District, Kuching Division. 










*Flickr*


----------



## citimillennio (Aug 16, 2009)

molek sungguh lah Malaysia ini


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Tip of Borneo*
Sabah










@ Kudat, Sabah






























>


*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL Tower*
KUALA LUMPUR










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Port Dickson*
Negeri Sembilan



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Chamang Waterfall, Bentong*
Pahang
http://www.flickr.com/photos/polypunye/4037616094/



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Selangor










Airport rail link in Malaysia that connects the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) with the Kuala Lumpur Sentral (KL Sentral) transportation hub.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cameron Highlands*
Pahang



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur from Genting Highland!










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Lankayan Island


Sabah










Lankayan Island is located in the Sulu Sea, an hour and a half boat ride's north of Sandakan, on the north east coast of Sabah. The small jewel like island with stretches of white sandy beaches, swaying casuarina pines and beautiful sunsets is soon to be declared as part of an immense Marine Protected Area. Lankayan is unpopulated with only one resort, Lankayan Island Dive Resort built in 1997 and covered by think tropical island vegetation surrounded by endless pure white sandy beaches.



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Skybar, Traders Hotel
Kuala Lumpur



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Negeri Sembilan










*Port Dickson Avillion Resort*
Port Dickson, Negeri Sembilan










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kedah










Gunung Jerai (Kedah Peak) is a limestone peak in southern Kedah, and one of the most conspicuous peaks in Kedah as seen from the sea. Gunung Jerai is 1380m (4140ft) tall, and is visible for miles around on a clear day. The height of Gunung Jerai provided ancient seafarers and traders a visible landmark to navigate. This resulted in an ancient settlement in Lembah Bujang, a valley near the foot of the Gunung Jerai. Lembah Bujang today holds one of the richest concentration of ancient archaeological site in Malaysia. 










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kedah










Geoforest park @ Langkawi Island, 










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gayana Eco Resort*
Sabah










Situated behind of Gaya Island which is part of Tunku Abdul Rahman Park Sabah. 30-45 minutes from the bustling city of Kota KInabalu


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pangkor Laut Island*
Perak




























*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gayana Eco Resort*
Sabah










Situated behind of Gaya Island which is part of Tunku Abdul Rahman Park Sabah. 30-45 minutes from the bustling city of Kota KInabalu


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bunga Raya Island Resort Spa*
Sabah










Bunga Raya Island Resort Spa, Gaya Island


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tioman Island*
Pahang










Tioman Island (locally known as Gunung Daik Bercabang Tiga) is a small island located 32 km off the east coast of Peninsular Malaysia in the state of Pahang, and is some 39 km long and 12 km wide. It has eight main villages, the largest and most populous being Kampung Tekek in the north. The densely forested island is sparsely inhabited, and is surrounded by numerous coral reefs, making it a popular scuba diving spot. There are also a lot of resorts and chalets around the island.

Its beaches were depicted in the 1958 movie, *South Pacific* as Bali Hai. In the 1970s, TIME Magazine selected Tioman as one of the world's most beautiful islands.

The island is served by ferries from the Malaysian mainland, and a propeller plane service by Berjaya Air from the Seletar Airport in Singapore and Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Kuala Lumpur.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Redang Island*
Terengganu










Laguna Redang Island Resort










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bunga Raya Island Resort Spa*
Sabah










Bunga Raya Island Resort Spa, Gaya Island


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Gayana Island EcoResort*
Sabah










Nested into the lush tropical wildness of ancient and dense Dipterocarp forest. Gayana offers a rare glimpse into a primordial jungle. Caressed by the gently, lapping of the South China Sea, visitors will come to an understanding of the fragility of perfection.


----------



## sayaka (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ wow...owasome!! nice pict guys..... kay:kay:kay:
absolutely wonderful, especially Sabah :bow::bow:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Mantanani Island*
Sabah










Mantanani Island, Kota Belud










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Lankayan Island*
Sabah












> http://www.lankayan-island.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lankayan Island










Baby turtles @ Lankayan Island

















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>





>


Helipad at Lankayan Island
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Lankayan island










*Flickr*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Damai*
Sarawak










A 45 minute drive by car from Kuching takes you to Damai Golf & Country Club.










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Batu Burok Beach*
Terengganu










From Flickr










*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Lankayan Island*
Sabah










A jewel like tiny island in the Sulu Sea, an hour and a half boat rides north of Sandakan; Lankayan has been declared part of an immense Marine Protected Area to adopt the eco-tourism concept. Unpopulated and covered by thick tropical island vegetation on its topside, this peaceful, untouched little bit of paradise is ringed by an endless pure of white sandy beach, offering simply elegant and exquisite accommodation in all 23 wooden, roomy and perfectly appointed seafront chalets.



















*Flickr*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kapalai Dive Resort*
Sabah




























*Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful country! I love all the photos!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Floating Mosque*
SABAH

by Dolly MJ


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Manukan Island*
Sabah




























*Flickr*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kapalai*
SABAH, North Borneo

by MOPy
http://picasaweb.google.com/lingkiin/MabulKapalai#


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mabul*
SABAH, North Borneo

by MOPy
http://picasaweb.google.com/lingkiin/MabulKapalai#


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu*
SABAH North Borneo

by william leong


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu*
SABAH North Borneo

http://bakitsabah.blogspot.com/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tip Of Borneo*
SABAH North Borneo

by Brenda
http://picasaweb.google.com/brenlea58/BrendaSBorneoTripAugust2007#


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kundasang*
SABAH North Borneo

by vlad_zyro

*Mount Kinabalu*










*Desa Dairy Farm*


















*Kundasang Morning Mist*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu Golf Club*

Tee off in dramatic style with Mount Kinabalu as your backdrop with the cool crisp air greeting you right here at the Mount Kinabalu Golf Club. Situated on the Pinosuk Plateau at 1,500 meters above sea level in Kundasang, Mt. Kinabalu Golf Club is the highest golf layout in Sabah. Designed by Robert Muir Graves, the golf course boasts a breathtaking landscape made up of sprawling farmlands and rolling hills.

Many golfers agree that this 18-hole course is both physically and mentally challenging with its ever-present winds, steep slopes and surrounding mists. With occasional thick fogs, some even say it feels like you're playing in the clouds! One of its notable holes is the 14th, par 3, 142 meters, which features a gushing river at the bottom of a deep ravine. It is a true test of skill once you get here: you will need an accurate shot from the elevated tee across the Mesilau East River to land on the green perched on the edge of a cliff.

by GreatKarma


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kapalai Dive Resort, Sabah, Malaysia*


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/aizat_soldin/4793019087/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous Kapalai. Regards.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Redang Island, Terengganu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpermana/5059294885/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching, The State Capital of Sarawak*









From Nadai Nama Nama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*@ Ipoh, Perak*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5056975589/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tanjung Aru Beach, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah*








by Noral Carol


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

mg: these places look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. I'd like to go there so bad


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Welcome to Malaysia!
*Mount Kinabalu, Sabah*








by raphael_international


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/red_fox6000/3555986429/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu City Mosque, SABAH*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tambuakar/5079802692/in/[email protected]/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang*








by Shaziq at flickr


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Kuala Lumpur old railway station


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kundasang*
SABAH North Borneo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sam4605/sets/72157617075207212/


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Maiga Island, Semporna*
SABAH North Borneo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/azrolazmi/sets/72157625518858115/?page=4


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Redang Island, Malaysia*






















































by thteck
www.lightest-light.com/blog


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kapalai*
SABAH North Borneo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/karseng76/sets/72157625703581147/with/5356855613/


----------



## somebody33 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome clear waters!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Traditional fishing boat @ Kelantan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Kuching, Sarawak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/up70mm/5398024015/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the link back to flickr. kay:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

I like their beach, so stunning


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

beach and kids..
all pictures are credited to rabani on Trek Earth..


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

wow look at the water, crystal clear


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

Maravilloso!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Cameron Highlands,Pahang..
credit to the owners..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pulau Perhentian Besar, Terengganu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danfascia/5195384277/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Santubong, Sarawak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/walism/4871690888/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Bako National Park*
> Sarawak
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.flickr.com/photos/walism/4789779173/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Semporna Island, Sabah*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kornflex/5472532521/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kornflex/5472535435/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tanjung Leman Beach, Johor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdk6679/4997531482/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdk6679/4996922561/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bujang Valley, Kedah*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bithiophene/5064153845/in/set-72157625000842653/


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

from Malaysian forum..all photos are credited to EBV.. beaches of Kudat..


sepul said:


>


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great Pics!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

All wrong and uncredited photos have been deleted. Photos from Flickr have to be credited via BBcode from now on.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Andaman Langkawi—Beach dining at sunset*
Jalan Teluk Datai, Langkawi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5621501193/

*Romantic dinner on the beach*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5622085990/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langkawi Skybridge Panorama, Kedah*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5507288371/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/outlandishdaydream/5473690776/


----------



## zamri_murad (May 3, 2011)

nazrey said:


> *Proton City*
> Perak
> 
> 
> ...


Tempat kerja gue nih..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA LUMPUR








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hydroplasma/5754534453/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice skyline view of Kuala Lumpur!! kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative Capital Centre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amin15/5762543345/


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

nazrey no updates??


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu, SABAH*


DSC02119 by Camphor, on Flickr


DSC_0066 by Camphor, on Flickr


DSC_0051 by Camphor, on Flickr


DSC02149 by Camphor, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

World Highest Via Feratta


DSC_0114 by Camphor, on Flickr


DSC_0108 by Camphor, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

vote for petronas twin towers!
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=1




The Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia :: HDR by Artie | Photography :: No need 2 comment , on Flickr



HDR KLCC by fazlie_smj, on Flickr



One Morning at KLCC by DewaTandas, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nazrey said:


> *PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative Capital Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

vote for petronas twin towers!
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20110714#discuss



DSC_0060_HDR_processed by lee wye jon, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sabah

Mount Kinabalu by I'm George, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Island, Kedah

Langkawi morning by AndrewMJ, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2758/4267167463_84febbd24b_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matchinchang Hill, Langkawi Island, Kedah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiatravel/5394507335/


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

The petronases look even better at night


----------



## joshallp (Apr 30, 2011)

These photos make me feel like Sarawak is the LEAST developed and the MOST boring state.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sungai Selangor Reservoir*
Empangan Sungai Selangor, Kuala Kubu Bharu, Selangor

Sungai Selangor Reservoir by .HK, on Flickr

Sungai Selangor Reservoir by .HK, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics.....thanks.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mount Kinabalu, Sabah

Mount Kinabalu by spoolz, on Flickr


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

*Look-Alike Places in Malaysia*

in Bangkok, Thailand? 

Actual Place: Wat Chetawan Thai Temple, Petaling Jaya, Selangor State, Malaysia


>



in Isfahan, Iran? 

Actual Place: Al-Bukhary Mosque Complex, Alor Setar, Kedah State, Malaysia


Zulhelmi said:


>



in Guilin, China? 

Actual Place: Taiton Lake, Bau, near Kuching City, Sarawak State, Malaysia


>



in Krabi, Thailand? 

Actual Place: Bako National Park, offshore Muara Tebas Peninsula, Sarawak State, Malaysia
*>>> This is the place that hosted "The Amazing Race Asia 1"*


C.P Tan said:


>



in South Korea countryside?

Actual Place: Lumut Port, Manjung, Perak State, Malaysia 


silverian86 said:


>



in Mackay, Queensland Australia? 

Actual Place: Marang, Terengganu State, Malaysia


Guru Pelatih Baru said:


>



in Cathedral Cove, Coromandel, New Zealand? 

Actual Place: Tusan Cliff Scenic Area, Berkenu, near Miri, Sarawak State, Malaysia


sepul said:


>



in Byron Bay, Australia? 

Actual Place: Tukong Ara Banun Island, Santubong, 35km off Kuching City, Sarawak State, Malaysia


C.P Tan said:


>



in Kunming, China? 

Actual Place: The Pinnacles @ Gunung Mulu National Park, near Miri Town, Sarawak State, Malaysia
*>>> This is a UNESCO World Heritage Site (Nature)*
>>> The host of the Royal Geographical Society Expedition of 1977–1978


>



in Blue Mountains, New South Wales, Australia? 

Actual Place: Bukit Tabur Quartz Ridge, Gombak, fringe of Kuala Lumpur 


forrestcat said:


>



in Gloucestershire, England? 

Actual Place: Rolling Hills of Broga, Semenyih, Selangor State, Malaysia


triplex said:


>



in Windsor, England? 

Actual Place: Cameron Highlands, Pahang State, Malaysia


>



in Waikato Region, New Zealand? 

Actual Place: Desa Cattle Dairy Farm, Kundasang, Sabah State, Malaysia


itoyak said:


>



in Strasbourg, France? 

Actual Place: Colmar Tropicale, Berjaya Hills at Bukit Tinggi, Pahang State, Malaysia


arepull87 said:


>



in Vermont countryside, USA? 

Actual Place: Bukit Perak Forest Reserve, Pendang, Kedah State, Malaysia


arief_malaysia96 said:


>



in Utah countryside, USA? 

Actual Place: Perlis State, Malaysia


firdaus said:


>



in a smallish Italian town? 

Actual Place: Kampar Town, Kinta Valley, Perak State, Malaysia


nazrey said:


>



in Costa Rica or Amazon Region, Brazil? 

Actual Place: Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah's Lost World, 190km from Tawau Town, Sabah State, Malaysia 


>



one of the streets in London? 

Actual Place: One of the streets in Georgetown, capital of Penang State, Malaysia


jieloe said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Genting Skyway Cable Car, Pahang*

Genting Skyway Cable Car by kennfoo, on Flickr

Skyway by Ville Huttu-Hiltunen, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the amazing pics of Malaysia....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sarawak Gunung Santubong








http://www.flickr.com/photos/radi0head/5535080067/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/radi0head/5534576927/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics .....more please.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Island, Kedah


Untitled by Lala_77, on Flickr

View from the top of Gunung Machinchang by Lala_77, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cameron Highland, Pahang

Ipoh Camerons 19-23 Nov 2011 098 by ashweek, on Flickr

2011-0603_D3K-5569 by pengkie_ko, on Flickr








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37776075








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37776069


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tioman Island, Pahang

Tioman, Malaysia by Erwin Luesink, on Flickr

Pulau Tioman, Malaysia by Erwin Luesink, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Belum Temenggor Forest Reserve, Perak

Beautiful view on the Temengor Lake - Belum Temengor Forest Complex, Malaysia by Erwin Luesink, on Flickr

Owl near the Temengor Dam, Malaysia by Erwin Luesink, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Petronas Twin Towers during blue hour:

Up! revisited by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bohey Dulang Island | Sabah | Malaysia North Borneo
To get into Bohey Dulang Island from Semporna town will take around 30 minutes more or less depending on your boat engine but approximately will get you here around 30 minutes from Semporna.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/6405377885/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Telok Chempedak Beach
Pahang


_MG_0881 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

_MG_0878 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr

_MG_0116 by daun cenkeh, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Perlis state








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yong__mal_/6372204597/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yong__mal_/6369747137/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yong__mal_/6382583431/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Scenery at a paddy field in Pendang, Kedah

Bendang Pendang by Encik Capin, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Very Very beautiful and diverse country it amazes me each day more


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics, magnificent scenery....:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Deer Cave, Mulu, Sarawak

Deer Cave, Mulu by VM Team, on Flickr

Deer Cave, Mulu by VM Team, on Flickr

Deer Cave, Mulu by VM Team, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Putrajaya, F.D. of Putrajaya


Sunrise at Masjid Putra by Nadly Aizat, on Flickr

Taman Seri Empangan


Taman Seri Empangan by Nadly Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bohey Dulang, Sempona, SABAH*


BOHEY DULANG by rizalis (malaysian macro team), on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*City Mosque, KK, SABAH*


Ramadhan Al-Mubarak by nelza jamal, on Flickr


The View Before Prayers Begin by Jeremy-G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Uncredited photos will be deleted from now and on, and especially flickr ones.
@ShamLGW: Please re-post them by using the BBcodes.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Heritage Bay Club Marina & Resort*
Terengganu









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7810493


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pulau Perhentian Kecil 2013 | Pakej Percutian Pulau Percutian Kecil February 2013 by en-shahdi II, on Flickr


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice thread!! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Redang Island*
TERENGGANU








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjeteh/6158989729/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjeteh/6159021913/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjeteh/6159052771/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boh Tea Plantation, Cameron Highlands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/conor_o_reilly/7764312682/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sambutan Ulangtahun Hari Kemerdekaan Ke - 56*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopenerangan/9637076168/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ SARAWAK

Sarawak-62 by hayzen11, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ SABAH

Dairy Farm, Kundasang by signdeco, on Flickr


----------



## nilaialam (Apr 27, 2012)

*Kanching Forest, Selangor.*


Kanching Forest Waterfall, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest waterfall, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest waterfall, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest waterfall, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


Kanching Forest, Selangor, Malaysia. by chong.akai, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA LUMPUR

The Golden Triangle of Malaysia by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Mount Kinabalu, Malaysian Borneo


Uncontainable (Low's Gully, Mt Kinabalu) by Nicholas Chewy, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Layang-Layang bird island*



Bird Island by Rachelle Enriquez, on Flickr


Layang Layang Birds Island by divegalyun, on Flickr


Layang Layang Birds Island by divegalyun, on Flickr


Layang Layang Birds Island by divegalyun, on Flickr


Layang Layang Birds Island by divegalyun, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mount Tahan, Taman Negara*



Mount Tahan (2,187m) by Kot-Coll, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sibuan Island, Sabah , Malaysia*



Sibuan Island, Sabah by Vin PSK, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pulau Dayang, Johor*


Dayang Beach by .starlight., on Flickr


Dayang (1) by wunder_kind, on Flickr


Beach by Oshann (Old), on Flickr


The Blue skies by Oshann (Old), on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Kudat peninsula
*


Starfish vs Coral by Fakrul J, on Flickr


The Collagen by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mantanani Islands*



Mantanani, the Mermaid Island by sabahborneo, on Flickr


Lingisan Island of Mantanani by sabahborneo, on Flickr


Mantanani Island,Sabah by EYE OF ZEICA, on Flickr


heaven on earth by Reena.K, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Magical Semporna*



Bohey Dulang coral by elisabeth.lauwerys, on Flickr


Tun Sakaran Marine Park by jomforex, on Flickr


Bohey Dulang Peak by Dolly MJ, on Flickr


Incline by Thanwan Singh, on Flickr


Coconut Trees by Thanwan Singh, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Langkawi mountain and hills*



Mt Mat Chincang by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


Gunung Mat Chincang by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


Sunbreak Langkawi by Lance Sagar, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Langkawi Island*


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pulau Mabul*

sea gypsy village


Mabul by Mathijs Buijs, on Flickr


Mabul Island Sea Gypsy by GrahamOpenshaw, on Flickr


Mabul Island 馬布島 by Fion Lu, on Flickr


Corals of Mabul Island by sabahborneo, on Flickr


Malaysia - Mabul Island by *YIP*, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*PENANG*



Irwin said:


> IMT-GT & 2nd Penang Bridge (39) by Montague Lord, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Boheydulang Island*
Sabah, East Malaysia









Bohey Dulang 仙本那的一个岛屿，一个连马来西亚人也鲜为人知的小岛。前一天在船山偶遇菲律... by 吕强, on Flickr



​


----------



## divassharma (Mar 6, 2014)

Malaysia is a great country. I really enjoy those images. Its so impressive.. & looking so cool....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ SARAWAK


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Traditional Malay Wedding








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13645959625


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

The coastal scenery of Peninsular Malaysia's eastern coast. The state of Terengganu.


Beautiful Terengganu by AbuDzhareef, on Flickr


Beautiful Terengganu by AbuDzhareef, on Flickr


Beautiful Terengganu by AbuDzhareef, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

The state of Terengganu | Peninsular Malaysia











Di suatu tmpt di Kuala Abang.. by duniafotoaiskrim photography, on Flickr



> credit >>>warnaiman


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Pulau Perhentian | The state of Terengganu


perhentian islands, malaysia by lutty moreira, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Bohey Dulang. by Azad Azahar, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

IMG_7271 by azizhjyaras, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Malacca River | Malacca

New Malacca River by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Pulau Redang | Terengganu

Malaysia M 3018 by mart.panzer, on Flickr

REDANG ISLAND by Johnny Siahaan, on Flickr

REDANG ISLAND by Johnny Siahaan, on Flickr

REDANG ISLAND by Johnny Siahaan, on Flickr

REDANG ISLAND by Johnny Siahaan, on Flickr


----------



## ozuraravis (Apr 16, 2014)

*Masjid Ubudiah, Kuala Kangsar*

Masjid Ubudiah, Kuala Kangsar

Photo by me










Image hosted on flickr​


----------



## ozuraravis (Apr 16, 2014)

*Istana Kehakiman*

Istana Kehakiman (Palace of Justice), Putrajaya

Photo by me










Image hosted on flickr​


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ Please post only high quality pictures in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## jmuda (Feb 23, 2014)

*Beaches in Sabah, Malaysia*










Sikuati Beach, Kudat, Sabah, Malaysia.


----------



## jmuda (Feb 23, 2014)

*Beaches in Sabah, Malaysia*










A rocky beach in Kudat, Northern Sabah, Malaysia


----------



## jmuda (Feb 23, 2014)

Beaches in Sabah, Malaysian Borneo










Kosuhui/Kalampunian Beach, Kudat, Northern Sabah, Malaysia


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Kuching waterfront, Sarawak, Borneo*


Kuching at dawn by RenoVal, on Flickr

Kuching Waterfront... by frahmanz, on Flickr


----------



## nilaialam (Apr 27, 2012)

*Art in the park @ KL Lake Garden*

Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr

Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr

Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr

Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr

Untitled by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr

awesome park @ KL lake garden. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr

awesome park @ KL lake garden. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr

Untitled by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Kuching Wetlands National Park, Sarawak, Borneo*
Located just 15km from Kuching city centre, the park covers 6,610 hectares on the estuarine reaches of the Sibu Laut and Salak rivers. The RAMSAR site is home to a wide diversity of wildlife, including proboscis monkeys, long tailed macaque monkeys, silver-leaf monkeys, Irrawaddy dolphins, monitor lizards, estuarine crocodiles, fireflies and a range of birdlife, including kingfishers, white-bellied sea eagles and lesser adjutant stork.


Kuching Wetlands National Park, Sarawak, Malaysia (October 2014) by Cor Lems, on Flickr




























Sources:
http://thatsofarah.com/sarawak-adventures-kuching-wetland-national-park/
http://santubongnaturefestival.blogspot.com/2013/08/ramsar-sites-in-malaysia.html
http://www.travelogueasia.com/mangrove-wildlife-cruise/


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Sea Gypsy village

20120623-YMN_6538 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

20120623-YMN_6670 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Cameron Highlands

Light & lines by Jordan Lye, on Flickr

Layer of Tea Plantation by Farizun Amrod Saad, on Flickr

Ye Olde Smokehouse, Cameron Highlands .... by Zairi, on Flickr

Tea Farm by Yammu, on Flickr

Cameron Highlands by theamhoel, on Flickr


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Sibuan Island, Sabah*


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Maiga Island , Sabah*


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Rawa Island, Johore*


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Harimau Island,. Johor*


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Broga Hill, Semenyih, Selangor*


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Kuala Lumpur from Bukit Tabur*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Melaka
... epic sunset ... by aiksoonng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Birch Memorial Clock Tower Ipoh,Perak,
Wrath of James W.W.Birch by irenecal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Old Jetty Sunset by .S.Y.I.B.L.I., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

the red boat.. by TOREX PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kuala Lumpur,
Haze free by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Symphony Lights Show
Suria KLCC by Jacky Chong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Tioman Island - Varano - Lizard by blackm0rpheus, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Wild Bornean Orangutan | Danum Valley

Bornean Orangutan - Danum Valley, Sabah, Malaysia -2 by Christian Loader, on Flickr

Bornean Orangutan - Danum Valley, Sabah, Malaysia -3 by Christian Loader, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Celebes Sea, North Borneo

Gaya by Robyn Hooz, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Malaysian flags.. Malaysian flags everywhere!

The Old General Post Office – Court Of Appeal , Textile Museum and New General Post Office by ShambLady is travelling but tries to keep up , on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*The magic of Sipadan I | Sipadan Island*


Ai Futaki with white-tip reef shark jacks by Jason Isley, on Flickr

Ai Futaki and bumphead parrotfish by Jason Isley, on Flickr

Ai Futaki and bumphead parrotfish by Jason Isley, on Flickr

Ai Futaki and bumphead parrotfish by Jason Isley, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Magic of Sipadan II | Sipadan Island*


Ai Futaki and green turtle by Jason Isley, on Flickr

Ai Futaki with green turtle by Jason Isley, on Flickr

Ai Futaki with green turtle by Jason Isley, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Magic of Sipadan III | Sipadan Island*


Ai Futaki with the chevron barracuda by Jason Isley, on Flickr

Ai Futaki with the jacks by Jason Isley, on Flickr

Ai Futaki and the jacks by Jason Isley, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

DSC04378 by syasherryz, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Malaysian Fauna | Adorable Orchid Mantis*


Young Orchid Mantis by Angiud thanks for 1,500k views, on Flickr

Untitled by Jack McEntire, on Flickr

2 Orchid Mantis by Angiud thanks for 1,500k views, on Flickr


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Bario Highland, Sarawak*























































Sources:
http://www.businesscircle.com.my/on-the-trails-of-bario/
http://www.planetborneotours.com/package/bario-highland-tour-packages/
http://footfringe.wordpress.com/tag/sarawak/page/11/
http://clutchofinspirations.wordpress.com/2014/06/03/a-jewel-in-rural-borneo/
http://bariohighlandcountrycottageresort.blogspot.com/2013/10/robert-chee-lenis-bario-highland.html


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice updates from Malaysia...!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kundasang, SABAH

sabah-4665 by elianatang, on Flickr

sabah-4352 by elianatang, on Flickr

sabah-4483 by elianatang, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mount Kinabalu, SABAH

Sungai Mengkabong Tuaran l 2013 by Mohd Khairil., on Flickr

Sinar Sang Suria by Mohd Khairil., on Flickr

Sunrise Kg. Sangkir Kota Belud by Mohd Khairil., on Flickr

Sun burst by Nelson Michael, on Flickr

RIEF6431 by Sharif Putra, on Flickr

Rajunah Sunrise by Sharif Putra, on Flickr

Mount Kinabalu by Arief Rasa, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Tip of Borneo, SABAH

The Tip Of Borneo by Hamdilah Kamaluddin, on Flickr

The Tip of Borneo by Sharif Putra, on Flickr

Hot & Cold | Tip of Borneo by Arief Rasa, on Flickr

good night Borneo by imrankadir, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Semporna, SABAH

Trip to Sabah by Gabrielle Chan, on Flickr

SEMPORNA-KAPALAI-D1-9001 by SHARKAWI Travel Photojournalism, on Flickr

P1050107 by kwlim, on Flickr




Mabul Water Bungalow
700_0022 by pygmyseahorse, on Flickr



Bohey Dulang, Semporna
Bohey Dulang 5 by azizhjyaras, on Flickr

The Perfect of Semporna by SHARKAWI Travel Photojournalism, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KK City Mosque, SABAH

Almighty by zollatiff, on Flickr

Kota Kinabalu City Mosque by Albert Photo, on Flickr

The View Before Prayers Begin by Jeremy-G, on Flickr

Untitled_HDR4 by JT Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Kuala Lumpur*










*Ipoh*



















All photos by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Pulau Penang*




























All photos by me


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Historic UNESCO city of Malacca

Red (Dutch) Square Pano | Malacca | Malaysia by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr

Red Square of Malacca, Malaysia by KeEratti..., on Flickr


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Melaka*





































All photos by me.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Layang-layang atoll*


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur Sunset by mzam.amirr, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur Skyline by Miles S., on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur: A City at Blue by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Cattles above clouds, Kundasang, Sabah.*


Lembu padang rumput Mesilau Kinabalu by sam4605, on Flickr

desa dairy farm,mesilau dairy farm sabah1 by mizalie01, on Flickr

Dairy Farm, at Kundasang by Aimi-shi, on Flickr

Desa Dairy Farm, Kundasang, Sabah by nadiah_ibrahim, on Flickr

Desa Dairy Farm, Kundasang & the Kinabalu mount by Aimi-shi, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*The magnificent Mount Kinabalu* [4095 metres]




> Mount Kinabalu along with other upland areas of the Crocker Range is well-known worldwide for its tremendous botanical and biological species biodiversity with plants of *Himalayan*, *Australasian*, and *Indomalayan* origin. A recent botanical survey of the mountain estimated *a staggering 5,000 to 6,000 plant species (excluding mosses and liverworts but including ferns), which is more than all of Europe and North America combined.* It is therefore one of the world's most important biological sites, with possibly *containing the highest diversity of plants anywhere in the world*.



misty morning2 by ojie_zakaria, on Flickr

Morning in Kundasang by Nelson Michael, on Flickr

Along Came the Clouds by Dragonfly's Photos, on Flickr

Mount Kinabalu by elainebettaney, on Flickr

Coming down Gunung Kinabalu by mic888, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Perlis State*




> Perlis is the smallest state out of 13 states that make up The Federation of Malaysia.
> 
> Population: 228k people



LdgTebuCuping, Perlis by Che Nal, on Flickr

Bukit Chuping, Perlis by [email protected], on Flickr

paddy field in perlis by foto cap ayam, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Paddy fields in Sekinchan, Selangor state*


sekinchan morning by 3rdeyemonster, on Flickr

Sekinchan Padi Field by naza.carraro, on Flickr

Dramatiknya awan di sawah by firdausharon, on Flickr

Sekinchan || .S.T.I.L.L. by .S.Y.I.B.L.I., on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Langkawi Archipelago*


Langkawi Sky Bridge by Adhir Kirtikar, on Flickr

Untitled by thomp88(chasethemoments), on Flickr

Paradise by thomp88(chasethemoments), on Flickr

Langkawi by FullofTravel, on Flickr

Langkawi beach by Andreas Rolfer, on Flickr

clouds break over tree topped peaks / The View - [Langkawi Cable Car Series] - {Explored} by 'Barnaby', on Flickr

Kilim Karst Geoforest Park, Langkawi by yati_68, on Flickr

langkawi_porcupine beach by ben140362, on Flickr

Shark Feeder at Langkawi by Flintz, on Flickr

Snorkeling with Death by Tinker Sailor Soldier Spy, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Terengganu State*

Terengganu is known for miles upon miles of empty sandy beaches.

... by Zairi, on Flickr

... by Zairi, on Flickr

Welcome to Terengganu by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr

Beautiful Terengganu. by Kupih, on Flickr

Beautiful Terengganu. by Kupih, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Perlis state*













> The state of Perlis is the smallest state in Malaysia and also the least populated. The economy of the state is almost entirely dependent on agriculture, mainly rice and sugarcane cultivation. The demography is made up of Malay and Thai peoples.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Lake Timah Tasoh, Perlis state*




















Discover Perlis | Timah Tasoh Lake by Sazali Suzin, on Flickr

The Mountains are calling and I must go. by fwukai, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

some pictures aren't showing


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sarawak State, Borneo*




> Sarawak is the largest state in Malaysia. The capital city of Sarawak is *Kuching*, which literally translates to "*Cat*" in english. With its cat statues and museums and art galleries dedicated to the feline, Kuching is a paradise for cats (and for their lovers!).



Kuching city

Kuching City by framptoP - E.V.I.L. Photographer, on Flickr

Sarawak by Sim Eng Hiang, on Flickr

Sarawak by Sim Eng Hiang, on Flickr


A tribal longhouse

Image-09 by msiveton, on Flickr


Sarawak has lots of beautiful mountains, with some listed as Unesco World Heritage Site.

Taman Negara Mulu by justCena, on Flickr

horst & graben by justCena, on Flickr

Mulu Landscape by Dzuren Hamzah, on Flickr

Dusk in Sarawak by jgg35, on Flickr

Kampung Santubong, Malaysia by nerve_ex, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mulu National Park, Sarawak - Unesco World Heritage Site*


Best of Planet der Wälder - flickr 0057 by Mauthe-Greenpeace, on Flickr

IMG_0880 by damn traveller, on Flickr

Best of Planet der Wälder - flickr 0055 by Mauthe-Greenpeace, on Flickr


Mulu pinnacles


The Pinnacles, Mulu National Park, Borneo, Malaysia by Manuel Beers, on Flickr

The Pinnacles, Mulu National Park, Borneo, Malaysia by Manuel Beers, on Flickr

The Pinnacles, Mulu National Park, Borneo, Malaysia by Manuel Beers, on Flickr

The Pinnacles, Mulu National Park, Borneo, Malaysia by Manuel Beers, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mount Kinabalu*

Mt Kinabalu Scene by Jenningspony78, on Flickr

WMUX by 喜市, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Putrajaya - Federal government administrative capital*


Putra Mosque and Prime Minister Office in Putrajaya Malaysia - II by naza.carraro, on Flickr

The Boulevard, towards the Putrajaya International Convention Centre by spOt_ON, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mantanani - The mermaid island*







































*The mermaid of Mantanani*


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mengalum*




















Mengalum Island by sabahborneo, on Flickr

Mengalum Island by sabahborneo, on Flickr

Mengalum Island by sabahborneo, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Redang*


DSC05802 by shangyean, on Flickr

Redang Island, Malaysia by tuhox, on Flickr

DSC05812 by shangyean, on Flickr

Redang Sunrise by Evo55, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Perhentians*


Perhentian Kecil (Malaysia) View from the hilltop by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr

Pulau Perhentian Kecil by Elmar Bajora Photography, on Flickr

MYS-Perhentian Islands-1006-11-v1 by anthonyasael, on Flickr

The turquoise waters of perhentian. by dazstudios, on Flickr

PIR Beach, Perhentian Islands by Achilli Family | Journeys, on Flickr

[K2GP0858pp-72v2] Perhentian Island by hishammarmin, on Flickr


----------



## Ads64 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sarawak & Sabah, Borneo*


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Malayan Sun Bear*


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

*Borneo mountains*


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Shah Alam, Selangor, Malaysia*


blue hour by Gilbert Chua Chian Siong, on Flickr


The Wheel @ i-City by Gabriel Wong, on Flickr


Shah Alam City. by norasyraaf, on Flickr


6772 by Flip 6, on Flickr


Stadium Shah Alam by Muhammad Hafiz, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Langkawi, Kedah, Malaysia*


蘭卡威　Langkawi by Georg Chen, on Flickr


#Eagle #Square #Langkawi #Island #Malaysia #2015 #Nikon #Travel #attraction #statue by Ibrahim Arab, on Flickr


Penang / Langkawi by Amal Luki, on Flickr


Malasia 2015 by pablo troncoso, on Flickr


#CableCar #Langkawi #Island #Malaysia #2015 #Nikon #Travel #Mountain #Nature #Wildlife #Skyway #skybridge by Ibrahim Arab, on Flickr


sunset , langkawi by Basri Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*


Kepagian by Firdaus Haron, on Flickr


Sunrise over Putrajaya Lake. by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr


Dreams by zol latiff, on Flickr


Seri Wawasan Bridge, Putrajaya Malaysia by Pong Sheng Hau, on Flickr


7th Putrajaya International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta 2015 by ZAMRUS JADID, on Flickr


Firework_2_PICC Putrajaya Malaysia by Aly Syafiq Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

putrajaya looks very pretty city


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203428536194705&set=gm.871801686241951&type=1


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KAPALAI
http://www.mafengwo.cn/i/3368558.html


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*TANJUNG ARU SUNSET*
http://www.mafengwo.cn/i/3357801.html


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

:cheers:





watch in HD


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE TIP OF BORNEO, TANJUNG SIMPANG MENGAYAU, KUDAT*
SABAH









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/120798841








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23538495


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bak Bak Beach
Kudat, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/120798857


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SIMPANG TANJUNG MENGAYAU. KUDAT
SABAH









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/120642768


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PANORAMA KINABALU
SABAH









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/120514201


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

source: http://www.tourism.gov.my/


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Mount Santubong, Kuching, Sarawak, Borneo*
Mount Santubong (810.2 m (2,658 ft)) which is located 35km north of Kuching seen here sitting majestically on the Santubong Peninsula with the mangrove forest in the foreground.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Most iconic peak in Malaysia

Desa cattle farm kundasang, North Borneo by jon jacob, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Gaya Island water villages

Gaya Island from the air ... by Caro, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Pom Pom Island

Malesia by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kedah










JAN_9528 by MEMANG RIZALIS ENT., on Flickr
峨仑山的稻田 by tayweili, on Flickr
Harvest time in Kedah by Marufish, on Flickr
Padi Field 6 by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr
Harvest time in Kedah by Marufish, on Flickr
_DSC0890 by JS Phang, on Flickr
Gunung Keriang 。象屿山 by tayweili, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13086101665/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ShamLGW said:


> *DISCOVER KEDAH 2016 - WHERE IT ALL BEGAN | MALAYSIA*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Langkawi Island, Kedah

Langkawi-4 by gerrylawson, on Flickr
Langkawi-5 by gerrylawson, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Cable Car, Kedah

Mountain Gaya - Langkawi by Andrew Ng, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

LANGKAWI

140801-24 Mangrove Cruise by plesbit, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Perlis









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aby1220/15737942430/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-l/3185693938/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Coconut trees @ Terengganu beach









http://wanhassan953.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html








http://wanhassan953.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sipidan-Kapalai and Lankayan Dive Resorts
SABAH
http://peterwongfineartphotography.com/dive-resorts-in-sabah-malaysia/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sipidan-Kapalai and Lankayan Dive Resorts
SABAH
http://peterwongfineartphotography.com/dive-resorts-in-sabah-malaysia/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pangor Laut, Perak









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zsmagyar/24686151441/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zsmagyar/24686148281/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sarawak Cultural Village, Kuching, Sarawak

Sarawak Cultural Village by tyco9, on Flickr

Damai Beach Resort, Kuching, Sarawak

Damai Beach Resort by tyco9, on Flickr


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Bako National Park, Kuching, Sarawak, Borneo*


Bako National Park by tik_tok, on Flickr


Sea stack, Bako National Park by tik_tok, on Flickr


Teluk Pandan Besar, Bako National Park, Borneo by tik_tok, on Flickr


Journey to Bako National Park, Borneo by tik_tok, on Flickr


Mangroves by John Mason, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Damai Central, Kuching, Sarawak

Damai_central_2 by this-is-Jude, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SABAH

Kampung Melangkap by Sharif Putra, on Flickr
Mount Kinabalu_Malangkap-5 by Sharif Putra, on Flickr
Mt Kinabalu by Sharif Putra, on Flickr
Mount Kinabalu by Sharif Putra, on Flickr
Mount Kinabalu by Sharif Putra, on Flickr
Mount Kinabalu by Sharif Putra, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tree top walk @Penang

8. The Habitat Penang Hill - Curtis Crest Tree Top Walk 1 by Natasha Mahtani, on Flickr
23. The Habitat Penang Hill - Langur Way Canopy Walk by Natasha Mahtani, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bohey Dulang Island | Sabah









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/6405377885/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sungai Sarawak Kiri River, Kayaking in Borneo, Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia 
Sungai Sarawak Kiri River, Borneo Rainforest Kayaking, photo courtesy from The Rucksack Rainforest Kayak , Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia

Sungai Sarawak Kiri River, Kayaking in Borneo, Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia by Fabio Achilli, on Flickr
Sungai Sarawak Kiri River, Kayaking in Borneo, Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia by Fabio Achilli, on Flickr
Sungai Sarawak Kiri River, Kayaking in Borneo, Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia by Fabio Achilli, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

The state of Terengganu in Malaysia runs the most successful sea turtle conservation programme in southeast Asia


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBmJ54rGhkOq/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBHefa6Fjy5R/


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

The wild Datai Bay, northern peninsula.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBdaaQOBgdkU/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Puteri Harbour - Johor, Malaysia*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DESA DAIRY FARM, SABAH









https://www.halalholiday.com/index.php/tours/search_truly_malaysia/








https://travelholic.my/kunjungan-ke-desa-dairy-farm-di-kaki-gunung-kinabalu/








https://travelholic.my/kunjungan-ke-desa-dairy-farm-di-kaki-gunung-kinabalu/


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur 2019 by instagram.com/visualrepublik

By 2025 lots more will fill in this skyline


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

West and east halves of Malaysia are very similar geographically. Both parts of the country are very jungly with narrow coastal plains dotted by offshore islands / atolls that rise up to mountainous interiors. However the peopling is different. Borneo has nomadic forest tribes, river tribes, sea tribe, sea nomads, and hill tribes.

*West Malaysia (peninsula) natural landscape*

King George V National Park, central peninsula










Datai bay, west coast of peninsula









https://instagram.com/mijlof

Tunamaya bay, Tioman, east coast of peninsula









www.instagram.com/p/B6ufeJUn8g


*East Malaysia (Borneo)*

Hill tribes

Traditional hill peoples living area in the highlands of Malaysian Borneo









www.instagram.com/p/BzVc8i8FKB6









www.instagram.com/p/Bw1_FFIlA_E









www.instagram.com/p/B3I6_CsHw6N

A Bobohizan , the High Priestess of the Kadazan hill people, and her aide









www.instagram.com/p/B4R3Cf8gYR









www.instagram.com/p/B0XLRsLBrjQ


River/coastal peoples (dayaks)

Many still live traditionally along the rivers of inner Borneo

Mulu forest









instagram.com/glimpseofmalaysia

Dayak tribes and their dress
Bidayuh tribe > Orang Ulu tribe > Iban tribe









www.instagram.com/p/B6urS3Anv4D

Nomadic forest dweller, the Penan tribe









https://www.instagram.com/p/BrlmFqHnna4/?igshid=2mgzni8kwqgy


Sea dwellers

Sea Bajaus settlement at Bum Bum island









www.instagram.com/p/B0PfPkqHYr6

Lepa Lepa carnival. Lepa Lepa is the Sea Bajaus traditional boat









www.instagram.com/p/Bw5lxNZnR5S


Sea gypsies territory.
They lives nomadic life on the shallow reefs and around the islands of Bohey Dulang, Bodgaya, Mantabuan, Sibuan, Omadal, Maiga, and Bum Bum.

Sibuan









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwjQnYplIx2/?igshid=15na8cmf1jcsj

Bohey Dulang









www.instagram.com/p/B6plHUtgmPf

Bodgaya









https://www.instagram.com/p/B6qNGHvHKdI/?igshid=1kxiyeh93it37


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

..


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*



*


----------

